

Show HN: Passive Stock Symbol Monitoring (beta) - RyanBrantley
http://www.symbolstalker.com

======
RyanBrantley
I built this out of my own needs late last year. It has helped me save (and
make) a measurable amount of money trading. After showing a few people, it
seems that there is a demand for a passive stock monitoring service like such.
With this feedback, I decided to continue building the product into a consumer
friendly version now known as SymbolStalker.

I am now looking for some early beta users who want to be a better trader with
less effort. I am also looking for feedback about the product & concept as a
whole.

